# Retake EMT course Instead Of Refresher?



## thenuke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it possible if i need to take a refresher course to just retake the entire EMT course instead ?

i doubt ill get anything from a 24 hour course so i'd rather retake the class


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 17, 2011)

thenuke1 said:


> Is it possible if i need to take a refresher course to just retake the entire EMT course instead ?
> 
> i doubt ill get anything from a 24 hour course so i'd rather retake the class



If you're fairly comfortable with your skills and knowledge base, you probably won't get anything from that either. Seems like a huge waste of time and money. If you want to go back to class, go get your paramedic, or at least intermediate/advanced/whatever they call it now


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 17, 2011)

*Yes we give you permission to take the whole course. If you want.*

 

How long you been out of the mix? Or are you insecure and want a little backstop instruction?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 18, 2011)

thenuke1 said:


> Is it possible if i need to take a refresher course to just retake the entire EMT course instead ?
> 
> i doubt ill get anything from a 24 hour course so i'd rather retake the class



Id imagine that they would let you do that, although its going to prolong the process of getting your certifications up to date.  

If you know what areas in which you are weak, id do the refresher but spend more time studying your text at home.  If you ask me, a smart person with a previous background in an EMT-B class could re teach all of that info to themselves rather than take another semester of the program.


----------



## thenuke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I ask because i can actually get the program fees waived and i dont mind taking the time to re take the class

i didnt really take it seriously the first time around and now a year later some stuff in my life has happend (no a child is not involved lol) that really gave me a kick in the a$$.

i took the NREMT 3 times and now i guess the next step is to take the refresher but im wondering if i can just retake the course instead of the refresher.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 18, 2011)

If this is for getting authorized to retake the NREMT exam again and it's been a while since you've seen the material and you don't mind taking the whole class over again (and being serious at it)... I don't see why you couldn't take the course all over again and then retake the NREMT... if anything, I'd think that the whole course would be considered a really long refresher...


----------



## thenuke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> If this is for getting authorized to retake the NREMT exam again and it's been a while since you've seen the material and you don't mind taking the whole class over again (and being serious at it)... I don't see why you couldn't take the course all over again and then retake the NREMT... if anything, I'd think that the whole course would be considered a really long refresher...



thanks man. yeah i know i screwed up by just thinking i could go through the motions... unfortunately for me i actually dug the emt job alot once i did ride alongs but at that point the best i could do was a low C. but this time around im gonna work my a$$ off.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 18, 2011)

*Take the class then.*

Good on you!!


----------



## thenuke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks guys for your input!

i called pearson vue and they reffered me to the nremt offices. they where closed but im gonna call first thing monday...

happy fathers day all !


----------



## CSLEMT (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you recommend a school for the 24hr refresher in LA County.  Ever hear of CE Solutions, computer based training?


----------

